# Keukenhof gardens campsite



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

A group of us,3 vans, are trying to arrange a trip to the gardens in Aprill.
Can anyone reccomend sites within easy travelling of the gardens either on foot,bike or public transport. I have read that there is a motorhome park at the gardens,does this permit overnight stays?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It seems you can't overnight there

This is from their website FAQs:

http://www.keukenhof.nl/nm/english.html

"Can we spend the night on the parking area of Keukenhof with our camper?
No, you are not allowed to spend the night on the parking area around Keukenhof. And we would also like to remind you that random camping is also not allowed in The Netherlands. Information on campsites can be fount at:
Information Centre Noordwijk: tel. 0031 (0)71-3619321, e-mail: [email protected], internet: www.noordwijk.info
VVV Lisse, tel. 0031 (0)252-414262, e-mail: VVV Lisse, internet: www.vvvlisse.nl "

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> And we would also like to remind you that random camping is also not allowed in The Netherlands.


Hi Grizz

Didn't Boff post a while back, explaining that the Dutch law against "random" camping has been lifted?

I think he said there is no law against it any more (although the situation is far from clear) but it's left to the local authorities in each region to interpret the rules more or less as they see fit.

I think the message was, _"It's no longer against the law of the land, but still may not be allowed by local councils, so ask first to avoid possible embarrassment."_

*Bigfoot*. A quick search might clarify things for you, and please post if you find anything useful as I bet other members will be interested.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thank you friends and especially you Grizzly for the useful links.
Zeb I was aware that 'random' camping was not permitted in the Netherlands. I had heard about the relaxation from relatives who live near the border in Belgium. The item in the publicity material was a bit vague,so I thought it best to ask. I'm not keen on camping in car parks anyway and when wild camping I prefer a more pleasant environment.
I would only want to camp where it says I can. Besides my Dutch is only Flemish based.
Dank u vell.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



Zebedee said:


> Didn't Boff post a while back, explaining that the Dutch law against "random" camping has been lifted?


Yes, he has. :wink:

Fact is that the nationwide, blanket ban against overnighting has been lifted on 1st January 2008. It is now up to the local councils to _regulate_ camping and overnighting on their territory.

Unfortunately, the community council of Lisse, on whose territory Keukenhof is, has "regulated" it in such a way that there is a strict overnighting ban outside of official camp sites.









Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Gehard,I think the pattern will be to enforce a local ban in tourist areas and theme parks such as Lisse and die Efterling.
will there be signs to say yea or nay?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



bigfoot said:


> I think the pattern will be to enforce a local ban in tourist areas and theme parks such as Lisse and die Efterling.


My impression is that it more depends on the abundancy of camp sites in the area, and of the influence that their owners have on local politics... :?



bigfoot said:


> will there be signs to say yea or nay?


There will probably be nay-signs.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

